# 97 jeep Wrangler



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Looking into buying a 97 jeep wrangler off of craigslist. 2.5 liter 4x4 never been off road; 67,000 miles. Assuming this info is correct; would this be a good vehicle to rig up to hit the beach? Thanks


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Great vehicle for the beach.*

They ride good in the sand.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Thanks. YeaI am going to buy it. The vehicle has very obviously been well maintained/garage kept. no rust, cold a/c hard top and soft top as well. he wanted 7500 which is well over its blue book value but I am giving him 6000 and know that I am paying a little more but then again most old jeeps have more than 67,000 miles and are generally pretty chewed up. Going over to the marketplace forum to look for rod holders etc. how hard is it to put a storage rack on a jeep? Hard top.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

The jeep will do just fine. As for stroage racks there are all kinds of choices. Just Google for it. You should be able to find just what you're looking for.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

*Roof Racks*

Wow you weren't kidding; to many choices)


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

grats timmay, hope you enjoy your TJ i miss mine, long story wish i still had it i LOVED it.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Thanks..I am pretty stoked. Got a list longer than my wallet of things to do New tires are in order haven't been changed since 97! Probably stick some Wrangler AT tires on there. Any suggestions?


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

*lift kit*

Getting a 2 inch lift kit and 33x12.5x15 Firestones tires on my new toy.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*THere are a couple catalogs.*

4wheelhardware
and quadratec make jeep catalogs that you can get for free. Also JP magazine is found in all the Barnes and Nobles stores, its all about Jeeps. (I have had several and built one)

You can read up on every year make and model with no problems.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I may have an aluminum rod rack that will fit the front end if you still need one. Let me check and I'll let you know.

Evan


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

I appreciate it man.. My buddy has built several jeeps. He has welding equipment and we are trading labor. We are going to custom build racks on top and rod racks in front and back. He told me to save my money...sounds good to me. I'll post picks when we are done. So far putting a 2 inch body lift on it to create space for 33 inch BF Goodrich AT's. Got black wheels on order. Stripping the carpet and putting rhino lining on all floor space and pretty much anywhere we can to keep it rust free. Going to get a 4 inch suspension lift done when I can afford the parts. Looking for any cool pics of Rod Racks to get ideas.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Check out some of Shooter's work. I hear he does the best.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Timmay said:


> 4x4 never been off road; 67,000 miles.


You believe that?


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

No actually it hasn't. Took a good buddy who is a jeep guy to check it first. It was owned by an old farmer who just putted around with it. he kept it in his garage. I mean you can tell when something has been ridden hard; rust; wear and tear; etc. This jeep is ridiculously clean for 12 years old. I mean he might have hit up a field or something but it isn't like it was owned by a teenager redlining it every day. It still has the stock tires from 97 that in itself speaks volumes about it)


----------



## whitefeather010 (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you sure you're going to be able to get 33X12.50's on that thing w/ just a 2 in body lift?
4wheeldrive hardware is showing 3" minimum to accommodate that tire size for your vehicle.
I have a 95 YJ w/ a 2 in body lift and can barely fit 32X11.50's on it.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

4 inch suspension lift. Already installed; looks awesome. check out my album under my profile for pics


----------



## whitefeather010 (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks good timmay!
I set my brothers TJ up just like it. 
4" rough country, 33X12.50's, even the same rims.
Tough gettin that old crap off isn't it? 

Eventually, when I get some money, I want to do a cummins 4bt diesel engine swap in my YJ.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Haha; yea, same set up. Still gotta drop the transfer case. might upgrade the shocks later, but it looks awesome. yea; sure was tough getting the old stuff off; glad I had a good friend to help. We are looking for a yj engine right now to swap out on a beautiful 95 wrangler. might fix it up and flip it. Timmay out


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just think, if ya keep feeding it one day it might grow up to be a big truck 

Just kidden, Jeeps are cute


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Just think, if ya keep feeding it one day it might grow up to be a big truck
> 
> Just kidden, Jeeps are cute


That's funny right there. 

Not everybody can drive a hillbilly Cadillac like you Shooter!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone say "Hillbilly Caddy"? Yep leather heated captains chairs and the works. Just wonder what it will be when it grows up... I need to get a pic with the surf basket on...lol


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

That is one SICK truck!! Good stuff.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, that makes three of us with hillbilly caddies.  Anyone else?

Course, I have a Jeep too.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

That's a sweet truck Greenford!!!


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Nice Truck!*

I bet Obama and his crew are going to love you guys.

KM


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a 98 Wrangler with 31-10.50's on it. It has only been on the beach a couple of times(Crystal Beach,Tx). Most my beach roaming is done at Corpus on P.I.N.S or Mustang beach. I can't carry all my gear down there on a 5hr drive in the Jeep so my 4x4 Tahoe gets the nod most the time now.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Got a pic of the basket I put together for it. Had to make a 10" drop in it so I could still get a cooler in it.....


















So far I have arong $150 in the basket. It's a lot bigger then most. The strap takes out any wiggle in it when I drive. The flags are because when I don't have rods in it I cant see it at all.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

BLUESMAN said:


> I bet Obama and his crew are going to love you guys.
> 
> KM


Shoot, if he can afford that rig, he ain't worried about Obama and his crew. Besides these new trucks do pretty darn good on fuel. My 4x4 Tahoe gets 22mpg on the highway and 19mpg in the city.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't get any where near 22mpg. But I love to be a thorne in the side of the Gov.  Besides it is fun to squash a Prius every now and then....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Heck my f-150 super crew doesnt even get close to 22mpg. I would love to just get 18mpg.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

OK I confess.......10mpg. But thats even draging a dead cheavy off the road or 4wheeling... I guess the 4.88 gears and 41" tires don't help... oh yea my lead foot. The best part is the truck is paid for and has only 53,000 miles on it. I bought it new (and stock) Nov 2002. It's my baby and weekend play toy.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You have a 5.4 or 6.8 in that? 10 MPG would lead me to beleive the 5.4.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

You got it. 5.4


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I will stick with my Old School, ya just can't find them new trucks with the 7.3 POWER STROKE DIESEL,,, they work, they get good fuel and even with the big slide in camper THEY EAT small suv's 

Shooter's Mobile Comand Post 

<a href="http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/?action=view&current=KatsPics005.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/feeshenfool/KatsPics005.jpg" border="0" alt="Shooters Comand Post"></a>


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

GreenFord said:


> You got it. 5.4


I have the 5.3 V8 but looks like gearing and those tires are killing your mpg a bunch. Besides we have mostly sand and huge mega mud grips only dig deeper. Regular standard size mud grips like I have work great in sand and don't do bad in mud. My goodyears are the same width as the stock tires that came on my Tahoe but are two sizes taller and more aggressive tread pattern and work great.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea the tires are way to much on the mud tire side for the beach. It was set up for rock, mud and trails to start with. I have to go easy in the sand and run low tire pressure or it digs right in.(8,000lbs doesn't help) If I really want to burry it I just hit the air lockers and nail the gas...lol I can dig it so deep a bulldozer would have a problem getting me out...


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

The Goodyears on my Tahoe aren't that small. The are close to the size of my Jeeps 31-10.50-15s. But they're aren't near as big as yours either. I let my wife pick them out since she drives it the most and she said she didn't want no soccer mom tires on her truck.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

curtisb said:


> The Goodyears on my Tahoe aren't that small. The are close to the size of my Jeeps 31-10.50-15s. But they're aren't near as big as yours either. I let my wife pick them out since she drives it the most and she said she didn't want no soccer mom tires on her truck.


That sounds like my kind of women


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats a really nice beach vehicle.How do you reach the step plate?Im in envy


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Green Ford has the absolute coolest truck in our neighborhood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

drumbum45 said:


> Thats a really nice beach vehicle.How do you reach the step plate?Im in envy


If you look real close under the doors is a step. The step is electric and as soon as the door is opened it comes down then goes back up when the door is closed...... HStew thanks but you know we can do the same to your truck! We could make yours the little brother to mine.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

GreenFord. You are my new hero!!! I want to be just like you when I grow up......wait a second, my 60th birthday is in August!!!! That is a beautiful set up. Very, very nice. Enjoy! ....and congratulations on a great set up.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

jkcam I'm not far behind you (50). I never want to grow up! Just too much fun being an old kid....


----------

